# german blue rams / long fin blue rams? HELP!



## FiberCon (May 22, 2004)

I would put them in the 20g L tank, IF there is ample places for them to hide, such as plants, rock formations, drift wood, etc. If there is not anywhere for them to hide, then I would make such places for them in the 20g L instead of putting them in with the gouramis. 

As for sexing dwarf blue rams, males typically have elongated fin tips at the front of their dorsal fin (the fin on the top of their body) and elongated tips on the top and bottom of their tail fin. Females will not have the elongated fin tips and I believe they will show a stronger red / rose / pink color on their stomachs.

They can be territorial fish, espcially when they pair off to spawn, but they aren't really big enough to cause problems with other fish. They tend to chase them off but typically don't hurt the other fish. I have mine in with 3 large angels and it's fun to watch the little male bugger chase off a fish 10x his size!


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

there is a good amount of plants and wood in the tank
that is where i have them currently, i might add some slate for a small cave perhaps. anyway i can get them to show better colors?


----------



## FiberCon (May 22, 2004)

Give them time, give the good water conditions and they'll really start to shine and sparkle. They are rather sensitive fish, so make sure to keep a check on your nitrate level, your pH fluctuations, etc. I have heard that their colors will change some depending on different water conditions (more than the typical bright bold colors for good water, washed out dull colors for bad water) but I'm not sure what conditions can cause what changes. 

Wö£fëñxXx on here has some very nice pics of his rams in the following thread in the Photo Album forum: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=4554&highlight=rams


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

yeah i love his rams, im gonna image that they will be quite happy in my newly planted 20long, i have some tetras that i got for free that were showing hardly any color and are now the deepest reds and blues i have see in along time on any fish, im goign to be able to monitor my water parameters much more too - now that i wont be out of town 4 days out of the week, wish me luck guys!


----------



## andriyandroshchuk (Mar 26, 2011)

i'm sorry to interupt your conversation. I dont know how to make my own thread :/
can you guys please help me and tell me if my longfin ram is male or female? the color looks like a female.








i know males have longer fins but this is a european angle ram. and a lot of females have long fins. this one is always a little paler and always has a pink stomach.


----------

